# Jensen speakers at Solen.ca



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys, if you're looking for inexpensive speakers for your builds or replacement, check out
solen.ca Selection is limited but prices are very affordable, there is not so many left in stock.
They have also whole line of Fane speakers as well.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Their website sure has changed since last I checked (over a year ago).

http://solen.ca/products/product-ca...-speakers/?filtering=1&filter_manufacturer=66

WOW! They are selling those Jensens at BELOW distribution level cost. Meaning, the prices they have them at is below not just what a dealer would pay to get them, but even below what a national distributor would pay. My guess is they must be eliminating the product line from their selection. Otherwise, they are selling them at a massive loss for no reason.

Anyone interested in Jensen speakers should snatch those up immediately.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tremendous pricing indeed


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know what's going on with their website, before yesterday I ordered two P12Qs, amazing price $60 backorder, they cancelled my order, sent me email explaining not available anymore, removed it from the site, and now it is back ?????
I have ordered two C8Rs for my champs and they did ship it today.
You're right Jon, it looks to me as well they just want to get rid of whole line.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! I wish they had some 16 ohm 15"s left :-(


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I just bought the Neo 12" Tornado for my Maz18R.

I listened to a youtube reviews of the Jensen line up clean and dirty. I was leaning towards the Blue Bird, but the lighter weight Neo sounded just as awesome, perhaps more awesome. Hopefully, it will lighten up the amp and replace the Celestion GH12 30, with a tighter sound.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I could not find reviews of the 10" Blue Bird, but I went ahead and ordered one for the Fender PRRI. I really like the P10Q that came with the FSR Princeton, but I went ahead and ordered one. I am sure that it will do much more than just look cool. I may make up some cabs with the speakers that are being pulled.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for that tip Damir. I just bought three different sizes for some of my builds that are underway.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

You're welcome mister.zed I don't mind sharing with people


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Some serious bargains, there. Looks to me like they're getting rid of musical insrument speakers to concentrate on the REAL money-makers: $400 caps!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn't resist the deals.........I ordered a C10-40 Falcon, a C10Q, and a little 6" for my Champ 600 for only $9.95 

Thanks for the heads up epis! And thanks for the link JBeals!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Loaded my cart in the morning, came back to check out at night, and most of the stuff was now out of stock. Went from ordering 4 speakers to none!

TG


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I just ordered a Jensen 10" for my 5w Crate tube amp. This will be my first attempt at swapping speakers/upgrading an amp.
Seems like a pretty good deal, $37 CAD shipped to me.
Thanks for the heads up on this deal.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Loaded my cart in the morning, came back to check out at night, and most of the stuff was now out of stock. Went from ordering 4 speakers to none!
> 
> TG


That's too bad. Great deals to be had. All the 12" stuff evaporated at the speed of sound.........leaving 10" and 15" behind. I noticed the "Mod" series seems to be the one left behind, at least in the 10" anyway.

Shipping was good too, on $27 on the three speakers I got.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got my shipping notification from Canada Post! I was beginning to wonder if the system had let me order speakers that were no longer available. All is good.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I called earlier today to ask about tracking. They knew who I was and what I ordered, without me telling them anything. Likely from the phone number and caller ID. Told me things ordered yesterday will ship by the end of the day. Got my notice about a half hour ago. Good things should come Monday.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

They arrived this afternoon


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

I ordered a Jensen C12/70 El on Wednesday, kinda wondered, email confirming member, then purchase, yet no process reply. Came home tonight (Friday) hoping the Canada Post notice would be in my mailbox, surprised to see a box marked Jensen resting next to my front door, well it arrived fast, glad it wasn't taken ....whew!! I do remember having a parcel arriving a few years ago the same fashion ... can't remember the courier, back then? 

Great price ... I have been eyeing Jensen guitar speakers at LM for awhile....thanks for the heads up


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nobody wants the 10" Mod series speakers. They still have 8 of each is stock B#(*


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine arrived last night. That was really fast. I've never had a 15" speaker before. Man it looks gigantic beside a 12". I get the feeling this thing will really blow my hair back. Can't wait to get it into a home-made cab and plug it in.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My 10" Black Bird for the '65 PRRI and the 12" Neo for the DR Z Maz18R Arrived about 1 1/2 hours ago by Canada Post Sunday delivery.

I have them both installed and have only used them at lower volumes, since everyone is home today.

Tomorrow will be the day of reckoning when I am left alone to tonally thrash the new arrivals.

The Black Bird sounds fuller, more responsive base, nice highs. This was from 3 to 5 on the dial.

The Maz 18R sounds very full and rich at low volume. A Maz18R usually shines when it is driven hard. I will see if that holds true Monday.

The PRRI got heavier and the Maz 18R really got much lighter. They feel about the same weight now, within a pound or two.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not ordering, but it's great to hear that so many of you guys are taking advantage of this. Kudos to Damir for letting us know.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I finally placed an order for a Jensen P8R. It will replace the Marsland in my Garnet Gnome and I like how inefficient it is; I should be able to get some juice to the tubes without being too loud.

TG


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Swapped out the Crate for the Jensen. Big difference! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Lazy (Jan 15, 2015)

I ordered a CH10 to try in my Lil Night Train, not even sure it will work. But for the price it's almost free to try. Received the ship notice from Canada Post so thanks for the link! They have some very nice speakers if you need 12" still available.


----------

